

What Hollywood's Power Players Can Teach Entrepreneurs - cloudkick
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/10/5-things-hollywoods-power-players-can-teach-entrepreneurs.php

======
borisk
The book "Hollywood Secrets of Project Management Success" shows how similar
Hollywood and software business are. [http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-
Management-PRO-best-Practice...](http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Management-
PRO-best-Practices-Microsoft/dp/0735625697)

------
ronp
Ugh. If you're dealing with more than a few thousand bucks (or more than you
care to kiss goodbye), spend a little dough and have an attorney draft the
_right_ document for you. Far too many of these do-it-yourself contracts go
sour because, well, they're do-it-yourself.

